# PCT side effects???



## JK119 (Apr 17, 2006)

I get sweaty alot.. its only been like 6 days since my last shot.. and just dont feel my normal self.. im a newbie.. would like to know whats going on.. . 1.5cc of test cyp and 1 cc of tren a 2x week for like 8 wks.. im 24..

 for my pct.. i just took my first halodrol 50..  so its not that making me feel like shit..  

i have tribulus/liquinolva/halodrol 50.. someone tell me whats going on w/ my body?

but im getting like mood swings almost.. headaches.. and sweating .. feel like shit.. anyone know if this is normal and how long it lasts..


----------



## brogers (Apr 17, 2006)

Halodrol is an oral steroid... Don't take it in PCT, you will not recover.

If I'm reading that wrong I'm sorry, but it appears halodrol is part of your PCT?


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 17, 2006)

Holy shit, man! You can't take a steroid during pct. Your pct hasn't begun. Yes, Halodrol is a steroid and will keep you shutdown.


----------



## scbz01602 (Apr 17, 2006)

Could be numerous different things- there is a massive hormonal flux jumping from the cycle to PCT. Some people take it more naturally than others, and some really feel the difference, i.e. mood patterns change, different feel.

As to the oral steroid you are taking, definetly get that out of there! That will basically render the PCT useless, as PCT is designed to get your natural hormone levels back and the steroid will go the other way.

You should feel fine in some time. If you complete PCT and still feel that something is wrong, see a doctor to get some tests done. But, this is a common occurance among many users! Give it time.


----------



## JK119 (Apr 17, 2006)

halodrol 50---its not a test boosterthough... i  thought it might help me come off progressively..  if not take halodrol 50 ,, doi just take the tribulus and nolvadex?? so the halodrol will keep my natural test shutdown??? i didnt think it was an androgen or anything.. its just a pro hormone alotmore mild .. i thought while my natural came back some i could still help it come down progressively.. thanks for the posts guys .. feel free to opinionate..


----------



## redman12 (Apr 17, 2006)

JK119 said:
			
		

> halodrol 50---its not a test boosterthough... i  thought it might help me come off progressively..  if not take halodrol 50 ,, doi just take the tribulus and nolvadex?? so the halodrol will keep my natural test shutdown??? i didnt think it was an androgen or anything.. its just a pro hormone alotmore mild .. i thought while my natural came back some i could still help it come down progressively.. thanks for the posts guys .. feel free to opinionate..


SPEACHLESS


----------



## JK119 (Apr 18, 2006)

help anyone?


----------



## GFR (Apr 18, 2006)

JK119 said:
			
		

> help anyone?


14 days after last Test cyp shot start using Nolvadex.....40mg for 21 days then 20mg for 7 days. That is all you need.


----------



## JK119 (Apr 18, 2006)

so is my test levels like slowly going down? why the fuck i feel like shit worse when not on it


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 19, 2006)

JK119 said:
			
		

> so is my test levels like slowly going down? why the fuck i feel like shit worse when not on it


 Use only Nolva, and you will feel better in a few weeks. You are probably overtraining. I recommend keeping your workouts short and limit them to three a week for the next couple weeks. I get pretty serious heat issues during pct sometimes, too. It will pass.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 19, 2006)

You're using a long ester test and short ester with tren a. You're blood levels are yo-yoing. And at only 24, you certainly didn't need either one.
If you're test doasage was 250mg/ml and tren was 75mg/ml, you're test is too low and tren too high!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2006)

JK119 said:
			
		

> halodrol 50---its not a test boosterthough...



Many things other than testosterone can suppress your HPTA, deca for example is not a PCT drug in and of itself. Using a steroid during supposed "off time" is called cruising, and does not allow for true recovery no matter how little you use.

It takes very little to suppress your HPTA if even only partially.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2006)

JK119 said:
			
		

> so is my test levels like slowly going down? why the fuck i feel like shit worse when not on it



Instead of recovering your testosterone level, you are suppressing it and not replacing it with testosterone like you were before. Many things can go out of whack when you play with your hormones, test alone is not the only thing affected by steroid use. Maybe you have some reading to do before you consider using again, if you ever do.

Good luck


----------



## JK119 (Apr 20, 2006)

i appreciate the advice guys.. i will take it to use.. i am not going to shoot up anymore.. and i think i am to young also.. i dont think my test levels even got suppressed all the way b/c of the factor my balls never shrunk and i still cummed a shitload.. so im thinking im okay.. im taking just half a month of that halodrol and some tribulus then ill keep taking the trib and some nolvadex.. thanks ..


----------



## JK119 (Apr 20, 2006)

let me know guys if i shouldnt take the halodrol at all and just take the tribulus and nolvadex.. i m not going to take anything that is illgeal like clomid.. im just tired of all the illegal shit.. like yall said i need to read if i ever do it again.. well i dont want to ever again.. i just dont like playing w/ my hormones.. i just wanna be back to normal... but what are some of the sides that ur hormones are out of whack? i got a blood test so it should be comin gback soon w/ results..


----------



## brogers (Apr 20, 2006)

Stop taking halodrol...


----------



## aceshigh (Apr 20, 2006)

how many times do u need to be told,,,,,,,no haladrol


----------



## ZECH (Apr 20, 2006)

JK119 said:
			
		

> i dont think my test levels even got suppressed all the way b/c of the factor my balls never shrunk and i still cummed a shitload..


It doesn't have to shut down totally to affect you.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 21, 2006)

What the fuck is wrong with you? Haladrol is a steroid. You can't take it and do pct at the same time. It doesn't matter how much you are cuming. You are shut down. If you want to recover, quit taking Haladrol dumb shit. How many people need to repeat this?


----------



## JK119 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hiya buddy i appreciate the comment.. and i will stop taking it.. i guess it took about 5 times or so.. but hey i got it thru my head .. thanks hehe.. those roids got you hyped up hahahaha.. but hey you have a good one..


----------



## JK119 (Apr 21, 2006)

Aarrrhh!


----------

